# [Updated] How to embed YouTube videos!



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

*NEW YOUTUBE TAG*, Jan. 14th, 2008

The new youtube tag is easier to use than the previous one (read the spoiler box below).

Just put the video code between the tags.
For example: to include this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZcNWUzxpUo
All you need is the *CZcNWUzxpUo* part.


```
[youtube]CZcNWUzxpUo[/youtube]
```

Result:


Enjoy!


[titleld post by mthrnite]
Many people haven't gotten the hang of the YOUTUBE tags for embedding video in their posts.
Here's a quick explanation:

Find a vid you like on *www.youtube.com* and copy what's in your browser's address bar, here I found one.

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAEk9ZDJUI4&mode=related&search=
```

Now, notice this part, between the *v=* and the *mode=*

watch?v=*WAEk9ZDJUI4&*mode=related&search=

That's the identifier for the vid. There isn't always a *mode=* part at the end, only if you got to the vid indirectly.
The identifier lives in the "*v*" directory on YouTube, so, here comes the surgery...

1. Highlight and delete the *watch?* on the left side of the *v*
2. Highlight the *=* on the right side of the *v* and type a */* to replace it.
3. Highlight and delete *mode=blablabla* if it's there at all, all the way to the end of the line.
4. Now all that's left to do is to surround it in the YOUTUBE tags.

Here's a quick visual rundown:


```
This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAEk9ZDJUI4&mode=related&search=

Becomes this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/v/WAEk9ZDJUI4&[/YOUTUBE]
```


Make sure you Preview Post before you Submit Post, the YouTube vid should show up in your preview.
If all is well, submit that thang and share your good taste with the world!




If you've found an easier way to do this or have any questions, let me know here.
I'm gonna sticky this topic for the time being.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats cool and all but im a little scared of what people might post... Kinda like yours


----------



## adgloride (Feb 22, 2007)

The youtube code is a lot more complicated then is should be.

On the websites I go on that use the code.  I do what mthrnite said, but I only need to enter the video number.  As shown below.


```
[youtube]o-64Z9gccuU[/youtube]
```


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> Thats cool and all but im a little scared of what people might post... Kinda like yoursÂ


*That's like one of my favorite songs in the whole world!*
Don't be hatin' on the classics, baby!
(that being said, Don Ho she is not.)


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2007)

It's easier just to grab the "embed" code from the Youtube page and take the URL "value" from it.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> It's easier just to grab the "embed" code from the Youtube page and take the URL "value" from it.
> 
> Thank you shaunj66,
> It's such a long line though, and I have trouble scrolling over to the part I need in that short little window. So I'm left to copy the whole thing and end up with this:
> CODE


which I have to pare down.

Personally having tried it both ways, I found myself doing it the "hard" way more often.
Guess I'm just weird, or just got used to it...
.. OR BOTH!!!


----------



## Mortenga (Feb 22, 2007)

OR You could just post a link to the video you want people to watch?


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's easier just to grab the "embed" code from the Youtube page and take the URL "value" from it.
> ...


The embed text box is designed so that when you click it, all text is automatically selected. Just click in the cell > right click > copy.

Paste in address bar for convenience; select and copy req. URL et voila. 

Or you could just keep doing it your way. Who cares?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* Moved topic to ' Site discussions, suggestions & forum help' for people looking for how to embed Youtube videos in the future.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

(_')


----------



## Xcursion (Aug 6, 2007)

How about an option to disable embeded videos and to change them to links? I have noticed someone using the youtube tags to link to nonyoutube videos like in the following link.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=56988


----------



## Costello (Jan 14, 2008)

*UPDATE*
The Youtube tag has just been updated.

Read the updated first post.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 14, 2008)

yay, I was hoping GBAtemp would simplify it 

good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-
any chance of getting a button for the tag:





 etc?


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 14, 2008)

cool


----------



## Urza (Jan 14, 2008)

And the annoying border around the left/right sides has been removed.


----------



## animethunder (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you allowed to do this:

The Assasination:


Kirby's Nightmare in Dream Land:
y0EbeV0LEP4

Naptime:


Basketball Master:


----------



## Supah Eirian (May 21, 2008)

animethunder said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to do this:
> 
> The Assasination:
> 
> ...



Yes.  Yes, you can.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

Is there any way of adding in parameters for the youtube tag? I.e.


```
[youtube=640,360]t3eJr4wx[/youtube]
```
 would make the video appear in 640x360 resolution, or is this not possible?


----------



## The Teej (Nov 26, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Is there any way of adding in parameters for the youtube tag? I.e.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



So, uhh, once again, I ask if this is possible


----------



## Pizzaroo (Nov 26, 2008)

ikenoi said:
			
		

> Yes.  Yes, you can.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 18, 2009)

Since Youtube is now in HD.
Is it possible to Enable the Videos in a bigger screen?


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2007)

*NEW YOUTUBE TAG*, Jan. 14th, 2008

The new youtube tag is easier to use than the previous one (read the spoiler box below).

Just put the video code between the tags.
For example: to include this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZcNWUzxpUo
All you need is the *CZcNWUzxpUo* part.


```
[youtube]CZcNWUzxpUo[/youtube]
```

Result:


Enjoy!


[titleld post by mthrnite]
Many people haven't gotten the hang of the YOUTUBE tags for embedding video in their posts.
Here's a quick explanation:

Find a vid you like on *www.youtube.com* and copy what's in your browser's address bar, here I found one.

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAEk9ZDJUI4&mode=related&search=
```

Now, notice this part, between the *v=* and the *mode=*

watch?v=*WAEk9ZDJUI4&*mode=related&search=

That's the identifier for the vid. There isn't always a *mode=* part at the end, only if you got to the vid indirectly.
The identifier lives in the "*v*" directory on YouTube, so, here comes the surgery...

1. Highlight and delete the *watch?* on the left side of the *v*
2. Highlight the *=* on the right side of the *v* and type a */* to replace it.
3. Highlight and delete *mode=blablabla* if it's there at all, all the way to the end of the line.
4. Now all that's left to do is to surround it in the YOUTUBE tags.

Here's a quick visual rundown:


```
This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAEk9ZDJUI4&mode=related&search=

Becomes this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/v/WAEk9ZDJUI4&[/YOUTUBE]
```


Make sure you Preview Post before you Submit Post, the YouTube vid should show up in your preview.
If all is well, submit that thang and share your good taste with the world!




If you've found an easier way to do this or have any questions, let me know here.
I'm gonna sticky this topic for the time being.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 15, 2010)

For people that can't get enough of this (like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), here's some *advanced embedding*

I'll be using the same vid as in the BBcode topic:
[youtube]52V5MlEqBOc&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x666699&color2=0xDDDDDD&loop=1&start=20&iv_load_policy=3&border=1&showinfo=0&hd=1[/youtube][/p]

 VS 

You can give the bar a nice color and customize it a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things you can add/change in the blue text (if you don't include it, it will be the default):

*&rel=*
Show or hide related video's in the menu (the button at the bottom right)
0 = Don't show them
1 = Show them (default)

*&autoplay=*
Start the video automatically when its loaded
0 = Don't autoplay (default)
1 = Autoplay

*&loop=*
Loop the video
0 = Don't loop (default)
1 = Loop

*&color1=0x(color)*
the first color of the bar. Replace (color) with the hex value of the color (without #)

*&color2=0x(color)*
same as color1

*&border=*
show a border around the video. Will use color1 and color2
0 = Don't show (default)
1 = Show

*&start=x*
start at x seconds instead of at the beginning
x = Amount of seconds (0 is default)

*&iv_load_policy=*
Show or hide annotations in the vid
1 = Show (default)
3 = Hide

*&showinfo=*
Show the Video title and rating before the video is started
0 = Don't show
1 = Show (default)

*&hd=*
Enable HD by default. Note that this has no effect on HQ !
0 = Don't enable by default (default)
1 = Enable by default

You can use my embed as an example
I added everything except autoplay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note1: you cannot change the width and height (actually you can, but if you do nothing happens...)
Note2: the order doesn't matter at all.
Note3: You can also use the Full embed code (be sure to add the blue things twice):
[youtube][/youtube][/p]


----------



## playallday (Apr 1, 2010)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Is there any way of adding in parameters for the youtube tag? I.e.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 2, 2010)

This is rather helpful.

tj_cool is probably going to be the next moderator!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks TJ for the params, but almost nobody take the time to use them :/
I was wondering if the default [youtube ] BBtag internal code could be changed to include the fullscreen=1 or a new "param name=allowFullScreen value=true" option so all the videos (even the ones already posted) would have the fullscreen button added.
Actually to enable fullscreen we need to run the video in youtube and quit GBAtemp. That would be nice if it can be added, or is there a reason it's not included by default ?

Thank you in advance Costello


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 26, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> tj_cool is probably going to be the next moderator!


*I was correct!*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 27, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But most of us saw that coming, to be fair.


----------

